# TYP 85 aftermarket....??



## A2DubNut (Feb 1, 2002)

does anyone know a good resource for performance parts for typ 85s?
My CGT is in need....and the moneys burnin holes in my pockets.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: TYP 85 aftermarket....?? (A2DubNut)*

Enigine, suspension or body parts?


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: TYP 85 aftermarket....?? (A2DubNut)*

Hello,
My pride and joy is my 84 CGT turbo, here's a list of places I've bought parts from.
Good luck with yours, they are great cars to drive!
Try:
http://www.2Bennett.com
http://www.audiquattroparts.com
http://www.tap1.com
http://www.rpiequipped.com
http://www.ebay.de


----------



## A2DubNut (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: TYP 85 aftermarket....?? (PerL)*

actually...all three...I'd like to find a flare kit like (see above). I'm a gonna need koni adjustables and would like to cam-port-polish the head.
-Jim


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: TYP 85 aftermarket....?? (A2DubNut)*

Good luck with the body kit, I found it on E-bay 3 years ago. Never seen one like it before or again (although I did see the front spoiler on E-bay Germany several months ago). Reiger & Erebuni still make body kits for the CGT though. 
Anyhow good luck with the car!
J.


----------



## evilaudi (Mar 20, 2000)

*Re: TYP 85 aftermarket....?? (84cgtturbo)*

By the way 84cgtturbo- your car looks good in this month's European car....congrats


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: TYP 85 aftermarket....?? (A2DubNut)*

Headwork can be done by anyone familiar with VWs. Chances are there is a local shop that can do the work. If you want a recommendation for a specific shop - Northwest Connecting Rod in Seattle, WA is excellent. I've had work done there and thier port jobs are superb. Cams are available from Blaufergnugen, Elgin, Schrick, and CatCams in wide variety of grinds.
Koni adjustables... shox.com has a decent price


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: TYP 85 aftermarket....?? (evilman69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evilman69* »_By the way 84cgtturbo- your car looks good in this month's European car....congrats

Thanks. It made for a good X-mas present!
J.


----------



## GLI_DRIVER (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: TYP 85 aftermarket....?? (84cgtturbo)*

I had an 87 4kq and there wasnt much for performance, mods were far and few between, german ebay is a good place for euro type 85 parts. good luck!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: TYP 85 aftermarket....?? (GLI_driver_found)*

As seen on the car above, the only way to get any big HP increases is to go turbo... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## snowj7 (Mar 29, 2002)

*Re: TYP 85 aftermarket....?? (duandcc)*

Why do those lights look so good? I just got a set of euro spec lights that were used and I understand that's why they look crappy, but I've never seen a set look so clear??


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: TYP 85 aftermarket....?? (snowj7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowj7* »_Why do those lights look so good? I just got a set of euro spec lights that were used and I understand that's why they look crappy, but I've never seen a set look so clear??

Well, I did buy a brand spanking new set of Euros for the car in '02. Also I have 3M stoneguards over the lenses. Otherwise nothing special was done to them. 
J.


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: TYP 85 aftermarket....?? (84cgtturbo)*

I also bought a brand-new set of Euros a few years ago. They made the car look 10 years newer because of the clarity and optics. Oh and they work so well I can't live without them.


----------



## snowj7 (Mar 29, 2002)

*Re: TYP 85 aftermarket....?? (Haiku Master)*

Yeah this set that I bought does not give a ten year newer effect. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: TYP 85 aftermarket....?? (snowj7)*

I have one of those Kamei chin spoilers (new old stock) that I bought from Ebay Germany. I just bought another BBS chin spoiler (like Ti Kan's) off of German Ebay and am awaiting it's arrival. Both have never been painted before. I'm thinking of selling the Kamei.


----------



## snowj7 (Mar 29, 2002)

*Re: TYP 85 aftermarket....?? ([email protected])*

Got a pic of it? I think I know which one your talking about, I might be interested... I was tempted to get the one from 2bennet, but I'm not really sure if it's worth $350?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: TYP 85 aftermarket....?? (snowj7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowj7* »_Got a pic of it? I think I know which one your talking about, I might be interested... 

Here is Ti Kan's 4000. Beatiful!


----------



## snowj7 (Mar 29, 2002)

*Re: TYP 85 aftermarket....?? (PerL)*

Ummm, that's a type 81 chin spoiler.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: TYP 85 aftermarket....?? (snowj7)*

The '84 is a Typ 81, and the two chin spoilers are shown above. One on Ti's car, the other on 84CGTTurbo's coupe, but just the chin spoiler, not the whole kit.
The only thing I know for your big bumper car would be the 2 Bennett piece, or watch German Ebay. It's a great resource.


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: TYP 85 aftermarket....?? ([email protected])*

What are you asking for the spoiler? It my be worth having a spare for my CGT just in case. 
J.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: TYP 85 aftermarket....?? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I'm thinking of selling the Kamei.

E-mail me or IM me if you decide to sell...


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: TYP 85 aftermarket....?? (duandcc)*

Oh, it's for a typ81? Never mind.


----------



## Dan-B (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: TYP 85 aftermarket....?? (A2DubNut)*

What is a CGT, and what's the diff. between a UrQ, they sorta look alike... 
Sorr for the newbie questions, but I've fallen in love with these cars, and more info would be great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: TYP 85 aftermarket....?? (GTiDan-FL)*

Check out your other thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1210862
A CGT or Coupe GT is a FWD type85 Coupe, the UrQ is a AWD TURBO type85 coupe. They look almost the same, except that the UrQ has flared fenders.


----------

